

This Brilliant Trick Will Help You Bike in a Skirt Without Flashing Everyone - bkudria
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/07/02/penny_in_your_pants_the_bike_hack_for_biking_in_a_skirt_without_flashing.html

======
anigbrowl
That was depressingly stupid. If you plan on wearing a skirt then you
shouldn't be riding a bike with a crossbar.

